# Grappling multipal oppents



## J-kid (Sep 25, 2002)

What can you do to face multiable oppents on the ground.  I figure we can start a big thread on this subject i have heard diffrent things. PLEASE ADD YOUR INPUT>


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Sep 25, 2002)

Grab the biggest rock you can find and start equalizing the odds. Aside from that, there is no no way you can realisticaly take on multiple attackers on the ground


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 25, 2002)

Any kind of weapon is a good equalizer. Other than that it is pretty tough to fight mulitpal people from the ground. One of BJJ weakness.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Kenpo_student (Sep 25, 2002)

I would have to agree with the above. I have done a small amount of BJJ and it would be highly unlikely you could fight multiple opponents without getting seriously hurt.


----------



## Aegis (Sep 25, 2002)

Stand up. Raise foot. Stamp on head. Repeat as necessary.


Seriously, to survive something like that, you'd have to get NASTY. Fish-hooks, eye gouges, biting nerve points, breaking anything you can get hold of, squeezing (or grabbing and twisting) painful locations, all of these would need to be in your repetoir. The idea is that you must be completely prepared to totally maim your opponents if you want to survive. Otherwise no amount of standard groundwork training will work.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 26, 2002)

If you were lucky enough to get to the ground with one guy by takedown, get up and use the NIKE defence.


----------



## Humble artist (Sep 26, 2002)

I´m sorry if I sound dull but I don´t think you should be grappling much in the first place if against multiple opponents.
On the ground...that´s a bad enough place to end up even without multiple opponents.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Sep 26, 2002)

You definitely don't want to be grappling with multiple opponents.  Surely they will end up line dancing on your body  

When fighting multiple opponents, do what Geoff Thompson suggests:  Hit first, hit hard, then run.

Peace & blessings,


----------



## Qasim (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aegis _
> 
> *Stand up. Raise foot. Stamp on head. Repeat as necessary.
> 
> ...



This doesn't help when there are multiple opponents and you're on the ground.  If you've gone to the ground because you've performed a sacrifice move, that's one thing as the point is to perform this technique and immediately get up.


----------



## ace (Sep 28, 2002)

Quasim how are ya


----------



## Aegis (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Qasim _
> 
> *
> 
> This doesn't help when there are multiple opponents and you're on the ground.  If you've gone to the ground because you've performed a sacrifice move, that's one thing as the point is to perform this technique and immediately get up. *



I dunno.... I've seen 3-on-1 training for groundfighting, and this exact techniques works well... If you gouge someone's eyes or tear their cheek open with a fish-hook, they're not fighting any more because the pain would be excruciating! Obviously for this we submit as soon as the downed opponent gets one of these locks on, as the pain becomes a bit to much for a training class after that!


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2002)

Any time face with multipul apponents
the goal is Run get away!

a weapon is a good idea but
don't get cought up in the moment
get gone good!



:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Aegis (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *Any time face with multipul apponents
> the goal is Run get away!
> ...



If you read the question, we're discussing what happens if you're on the ground with 3 people. Running away isn't likely to be an option, so the objectives are as follows:

1. Survive
2. Get Up
3. Escape
4. If unable to escape, fight until you can
(5. <optional> Steal stuff from unconcious bodies to make up for the time wasted   )


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2002)

Actuly if U uuuuuuuu go back & read 
it say what can U do with multipel
 Oppenents on the ground.


:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Aegis (Oct 6, 2002)

Ahhh, then we interpreted it in different ways.

I still stand by my list though


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

When faced with Multapul guy's/\gal's (Hey U never Know)
I say U grab the first thing that becomes 
Avaliable & start  negosiating.


If U get cought up in a war fight to escape.
I don't know a bout everyone else but in
N.Y. the longer U stay in the fight
 The closer to Death U get!




:armed: 
Point Blank
:boxing: :flushed:


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

Live To train
Fight To Live



:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *When faced with Multapul guy's/\gal's (Hey U never Know)
> I say U grab the first thing that becomes
> ...



ROFLMAO


----------



## JDenz (Oct 7, 2002)

emmmmmm multiple girls lol


----------

